# Citalopram/Celexa Success Stroy (going on and coming off SSRI's)



## DJ RedShift (Jan 21, 2014)

This is my first post so i'm sorry if it's in the wrong area.

I have decided to write this post to give people a perspective from someone who has successfully gone on meds and come off of them. It's quite true what they say, the internet is overrun with peoples stories of how bad the side effects are, how it has not helped or how they cant come off meds because they need advice when it comes to this. The reason behind this is because people who do get cured, come off their meds and dont get side effects have no need to write about it online because they're fine and it takes too much effort. Before each of these steps (going on, what to expect and side effects) i did massive research on forums and didnt notice any thread that i'm about to make, so i thought i'd try and help out.

I got diagnosed with Anxiety/Depression after a massive anxiety attack last May where i was put on 20mg of Citalopram.

Firstly i'd like to just say the meds did help, it was the only ones i was on and they were great. However if you're looking for a miracle cure straight away from these that wont happen, it will take time. Personally it didnt make me a happier person as it took away alot of emotion which did 'help' as it gave me time to reevaluate my life as such to get back to how i used to be, and this was a good thing as i didnt have to worry about being overly sad or overly anxious. 

Going on the meds - Going on them was fine, they did take a while to kick in fully but it wasnt as bad as people have made out online. It didnt make me feel worse. However initially it didnt make me feel better. Just be aware of this but stick it out, it'll be better for you in the long run.

Coming off the meds - This is what made me make an account on this forum as i would like to give people a better view on what to expect coming off these meds at my level dosage.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Just keep in mind that everyone is different. I'm sitting here right now with a high-pitched whistle in ears which I never had in my life until I went off of citalopram. It's listed as a rare side effect but nobody talked about it to me before I started this drug. While it really did work to relieve Depression if I had known I would be afflicted with this for the rest of my life there is no way that I would've never taken it. 
This is not a side effect that would happen to everyone but for me having something permanent like this makes drug not worth it.


----------



## scorch428 (Sep 2, 2013)

I've heard a lot of success stories with Celexa. Also, it is very cheap. But as for me, I've been on 40mg for 2 months now. The side effects are now manageable, but it does not help my SA at all. I've heard the success rate is near 70% tho, so I still encourage people to at least give it a try.


----------

